# No Chrome in the Rock



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Went out today for a few hours and had no luck. I didn't even see the blinding sight of chrome. Water level is way too low, weather is too warm and the flow is in double digits.
Well, I did meet up with one of my high school buddies I haven't seen it 20+ years. So the day wasn't a total lose


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

There were some saturday.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

A buddy of mine got 2 this afternoon


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

They're spread out and on the move.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Went out today with a buddy and he landed two.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I have tomorrow off a well and would love to get on some chrome. Still a rookie as this is still my first season of Steelheading. Today I hit Maple Grove, under the I90 bridge and checked the Necklace. 
I know it's still early in the season, but I'd like to get at least a tug on the line to get me amped up.....


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

What did you guys land them on? Went out myself last Tuesday morning and had no luck with spoons or cranks. The treble hooks kept snagging leaves and losing action


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

It's not early in the season... It's almost November people.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

ztkaz said:


> It's not early in the season... It's almost November people.


Well, then do a rain dance because we need a good amount to get these guys to start moving. They can only get so far without adequate water.
I meant it was early in the season because of this. Yes, the calendar states different.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

ztkaz said:


> It's not early in the season... It's almost November people.


Ohio is a spring fishery. What you're catching are primary PA/MI strays.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> Ohio is a spring fishery. What you're catching are primary PA/MI strays.


Our spring run fish start to show up in late oct-nov. Here's how I look at it. fish start to show up in most Lake Erie tribs around September, things pick up around oct. & November - December the rivers have a good amount of fish. What strain they are to me doesn't really affect me or how I view the Ohio fall. 

Anyhow, I saw 8 rollers and hooked 2 on the rock in one hour tonight. It's my birthday so maybe the steelhead gods were being nice to me! Haha


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't get me wrong - I'm out fishing once water temp drops <55.

But the majority of fish in right now aren't Manistee (OH), but rather London (PA). Suits me just fine as it lengthens our season. In fact, I'm glad Ohio doesn't stock same strain as PA, because I enjoy having a light fall and winter fishery without as much fishing pressure as there is in spring.

Cheers!


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Don't get me wrong - I'm out fishing once water temp drops <55.
> 
> But the majority of fish in right now aren't Manistee (OH), but rather London (PA). Suits me just fine as it lengthens our season. In fact, I'm glad Ohio doesn't stock same strain as PA, because I enjoy having a light fall and winter fishery without as much fishing pressure as there is in spring.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree. I think we have it pretty good with basically a 8-9 month season.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hit 2 sunday at _my spot_.


----------

